

Nexus One Getting Android 2.3 “Gingerbread” Update In “The Next Few Days”? - abraham
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/07/android-gingerbread-nexus-one/

======
johnnygood
I find it a little odd that an open source project seems so opaque. Maybe I'm
missing something, but there seems to be no concrete news on Android 2.3. This
article says that Nexus one devices will get 2.3 in the next few days.
However, TechCrunch doesn't have anything under their "android" tag talking
about 2.3 before that (<http://techcrunch.com/tag/android/>). One would think
there would be a better flow of information - that it would be easier to
follow this. It's one of the most widely used open source projects and yet the
best we have are rumors on it.

I'm not criticizing Google or anyone, but it just seems weird that something
that is so high profile and open-source barely has rumor-level information
available about its development.

~~~
dminor
Unfortunately this is standard operating procedure for Android. The source is
open, but the development process is not.

------
petervandijck
I hope that they fix that UI issue where an unchecked box has a grey-ish
checkmark in it. Stuff like that just kills me.

~~~
d_r
After coding on Android for a bit, I've long given up on little things like
that since so many other things just stink.

For example, I love that I can stick in a UITableView in iOS and actually get
a decent looking table, while the Android table looks like something from MS-
DOS circa 1994.

------
xentronium
Please, someone enlighten me: what should we discuss here?

~~~
esteth
If we follow how everyone else discusses android releases, we're to wildly
speculate about all of the amazing new features of the update, despite no
official word on what the features are.

~~~
pavlov
We could also grumble something vague about how weird it is that a platform
which makes such a big deal about its openness is being developed with such a
100% opaque model that we must resort to wild speculation to discuss a major
update that's supposedly just a few days away.

~~~
alphabeat
I only hope this is to counter the Streisand effect.

Edit: Ah wait wrong effect. What's the one I'm thinking of?

~~~
pavlov
Maybe Osborne effect?

